# 1984 300zx 2+2 Interior + Body



## DRPBME (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright well I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is the right section but I figured you can't go wrong with General. 

Anyways I have a 1984 Datsun 300zx 2+2, I gutted the interior due to the fact that it was seriously messed up, and I found tons of rust in the wheel wells, as well as under the back seats, so I am looking for any parts such as the plastic molding for everything inside, a dashboard, the metal plates that go under the rear seats, and the metal for the wheel wells (If I can't find this I'll just weld plates to them.)

Also I am looking for front wipers, a front drivers side fender with all of the mounting bolts, as well as a rear drivers side fender with all the mounting bolts. 

Any other parts are welcome, my motor and transmission run perfectly fine the car is a 5 speed, it's just the body and interior are crap.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can probably still find a lot of stuff still available from Nissan. You can use the parts diagrams at this site to help you out: Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories

Try Rockauto.com for the fender and wipers. The "rear fender" is the quarterpanel and is part of the body shell, not bolted-on. There are also a number of online sites that specialize in Z parts. You might want to try a Google search or get a copy of Nissan Sport magazine and you'll find ads from various Z parts dealers.


----------



## DRPBME (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright thanks man I appreciate it.

I knew about that site, I just wanted to try to find people with spare parts or parting a car out so I can get stuff cheaper. I paid 600 for my 300, so it's obviously a piece but it's my first car and right now I'm not really that focused on it being all 'clean' and crap like that. I just want to fix the major damage and get everything working again.

I have another question, if I were to buy this: 
10000K DEEP BLUE BI-XENON SLIM HID/7X6 H6014/H6052/H6054 CHROME HEADLIGHTS LAMPS | eBay

Or something like that, would that fix my headlight that the wiring is messed up on? My passenger side headlight went out because of screwed up wiring so I was just wondering if that'd fix it, or something like that.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Without knowing more about how your wiring is screwed up and the wiring of the kit, I couldn't answer that.


----------



## DRPBME (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's just the passenger side wires for the headlight in general, just the light ones though because it opens and closes just fine. I'm pretty sure this kit has all new wires, plus I wanted HIDs anyways. If not I'll just look into doing something ghetto for now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be just the headlight socket, then. You can get repair sockets at any auto parts store. More common is the headlight switch contacts. Sometimes the switch can be taken apart and cleaned up; sometimes the headlight switch will need to be replaced. If this is the case, you'll need to fix the switch in order for your HID setup to work because I would have to think it's using the wire from the switch to the original headlamp to energize the relay for the HID lamps to turn "on." You can confirm this with identifying the wire exiting the switch harness connector for the headlamp and testing for voltage with the switch in the headlamp "on" position in low beam position.


----------

